# Einzelsounds zur Bearbeitung



## Lakaspar (11. Juli 2003)

Ich suche Seiten, auf denen man Sounds herunterladen kann. Was für Sounds das sind, ist nicht weiter wichtig. Auf jeden fall sollte es sich dabei um einzlne Sounds handeln, welche für die weitere Bearbeitung geeignet sind. Bitte die Links posten, Danke!


----------



## d-beam (11. Juli 2003)

switchonbrain


----------



## Lakaspar (14. Juli 2003)

Danke, hier hab ich noch eine Addy, die vorher schon im Forum benannt wurde: Flashkit


----------

